# cost of showing a golden in the us



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I am just looking for input here, recently I was told to expect to pay around $25000.00 to finish a golden in the states. This seems really high but am wondering if it is true???? Any posts to clarify this would be appreciated!:


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

That seems awfully steep to me. I paid around $6000 for my boy and that was with a professional handler. I suppose one could spend $25000 on a dog that really is not of good quality. Then it could very well cost that much.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanx Sue for the response! It seemed really steep to me as well! When Danny is ready to go I will have to research handlers and shows! Thanx again.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I usually measure the cost in bags full of money.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

It pretty much depends on who you have handle your dog. If you do it...then YOU have to learn the ropes of the dog show world. You have to learn grooming, handling, and training the dog. But, if you leave it up to a professional...then you're talking BIG BUCKS...good luck to you and your dog!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Consider that the average cost for a pro handler now is $60-100 per show. Unless you have a really "hot" dog and there are majors and he snags 'em all, it realistically can cost anywhere from $5000 to $10,000 to finish him. I agree with Sue that $25k is really steep. Either the dog isn't winning and the handler considers him a "gas dog", or somebody's handler
has a VERY high opinion of his worth as a handler! 

Anyway you look at it, this sport ain't cheap!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

But just think.......once he gets his CH and if he does it quickly (back to back 5 pt majors) it won't cost much, and then you can campaign him to keep moving up the ladder for the top slots of "best Goldens in the US". 

Those are the ones who get invited to places like Westminster. And, if they win there (even Breed or Group), you've definitely put in a lot of money.

I'm not sure how much, but I've heard that to get certain dogs there it's cost the owners around $250,000!! (Yep, they're rich. LOL)


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats funny because to send a dog to the US from Canada. I have always estimated atleast $12000.00 if not $15000.00 I am off or right around there?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

You mean to get both CH's? CKC and AKC?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

No only to obtain an Am CH. not top 5 in the country ot anything just an Am CH with a dog of decet quality in my case not a Canadian dog but a dog living in Canada.


----------

